# 3DS Max render



## Jukuren (Jul 10, 2010)

going to do a ZZ/F2LL guide cuz all the ones on youtube suck... and was thinkin rather then showin me cube doin a 3d render. was messin around this morning and started this. Its a T perm... at least the first few moves, lol.













its a little fast at the moment. when i do the real thing ill slow it down... been a while sense i have last used this program.let me know what you guys think.... or should i just stick with the classic... cube in front of camera


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 10, 2010)

That looks cool, but I imagine it would a LOT more work.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 10, 2010)

It would certainly help, we'd be able to see more of the cube. It's a really good idea actually, I'll enjoy seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> It would certainly help, we'd be able to see more of the cube. It's a really good idea actually, I'll enjoy seeing how this turns out.



yah and ill be able to do things like while im showing how to do the EOline turn off the corner colors to make it easy to track the edge pieces. And i dont have to set myself up to do different solves i can just put it in any case i want to


----------



## Me (Jul 10, 2010)

I think there's good potential there, I look forward to the final result if you make one.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks pretty cool. Once you make it slower I think it'll be really good for tutorials.


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 10, 2010)

any feedback as far as what they would like to see in the finished product? Visually or not.


----------



## Me (Jul 10, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> any feedback as far as what they would like to see in the finished product? Visually or not.



Just add on to the demo you have above. 
Algorithms in corner I think should be a must, and a voice over to explain what the algorithm is for, etc. 

The _only_ problem I see with doing a tutorial like this is that some people might not be creative enough to make their own finger tricks for the algorithms, but then again if they're looking at ZZ/F2LL then I can imagine they're at least a little experienced.


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 10, 2010)

Me said:


> Jukuren said:
> 
> 
> > any feedback as far as what they would like to see in the finished product? Visually or not.
> ...



i thought about doing a microsoft sam voice to do the voice over lol.... but i thought that might be a bit much and hard to understand


----------

